# Connection problems to netflix



## frosty12 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, i recently purchased a LG Smart tv and i have had nothing but trouble connecting to netflix. Initially it worked fine for a couple of days then stopped loading. The error message that i get says nw-2-5 and when i check internet connection through netflix it says the following- netflix server 1 ok, netflix server 2 nw -2-5, netflix server 3 nw -2-5 and finally the last one says connected to internet.
recently my son brought his smart tv round to our house and it worked straight away, then he took mine round to his house and it worked again straight away, when he returned mine and i connected everything back up it worked, but the day after i was back to square one with the same error code.
BT monitored my line for three days and they say everything ok as do netflix and LG.
Finally all our other devices ,smart phone and i pads connect without any problems.
Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may be an intermittent issue - can your son use ot for a few days and see if the problem occurs 
as you say


> then he took mine round to his house and it worked again straight away, when he returned mine and i connected everything back up it worked, but the day after i was back to square one with the same error code.


https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14424

are you using wireless or a cable connection to your router?


----------



## frosty12 (Mar 17, 2015)

etaf said:


> it may be an intermittent issue - can your son use ot for a few days and see if the problem occurs
> as you say
> 
> https://help.netflix.com/en/node/14424
> ...


Ive tried both


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What's the exact models of the TV and the router? One or both may need a Firmware update to resolve compatibility or connectivity issues with certain devices.


----------



## frosty12 (Mar 17, 2015)

Triple6 said:


> What's the exact models of the TV and the router? One or both may need a Firmware update to resolve compatibility or connectivity issues with certain devices.


The TV is an LG55LB700V and the router is BT home hub 5


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The German LG site has a firmware update from last month: http://www.lg.com/de/service-produkt/lg-42LB700V#
Does your local country have one too?

BT Hub should have the lastest firmware but check it: http://bt.custhelp.com/app/answers/...check-the-firmware-version-on-my-bt-home-hub?


----------

